# K1 Chamber questions



## JasonR (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello all,

I picked up my K1 (Thx to hondas3000) and am in the process of testing it out. I am just wondering if i have enough movement and or if i should add an air stone to help with bacteria growth.

Any comments would be helpful.

Thx.


----------



## JasonR (Jan 22, 2014)

Should this topic be moved to the freshwater chat?


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

you need air for k1 in order for it to work effective. Movement is a must but air is the key. .


----------



## JasonR (Jan 22, 2014)

Thx Hondas! I will add an air stone should help with movement as well.


----------

